# inception



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Όσοι είδατε την ταινία στον κινηματογράφο, θα είδατε ότι η λέξη αποδόθηκε ως "απαρχή", και μ' αυτή την απόδοση υιοθετήθηκε από τον Τύπο. Αν θυμάστε την υπόθεση του έργου, μιλάμε για τη "γένεση" μιας ιδέας μέσα στο μυαλό κάποιου μέσω "εμφύτευσης". 

inception 


The act or process of bringing or being brought into existence: beginning, commencement, inauguration, incipience, incipiency, initiation, launch, leadoff, opening, origination, start. _Informal_ kickoff.
The initial stage of a developmental process: beginning, birth, commencement, dawn, genesis, nascence, nascency, onset, opening, origin, outset, spring, start.
Θα θεωρούσατε ιεροσυλία να αλλάξει η απόδοση της συγκεκριμένης λέξης στο DVD σε σχέση με την κινηματογραφική προβολή; Θα προτιμούσατε κάποια άλλη απόδοση; Έναρξη, γένεση; Ή θεωρείτε τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση απόλυτα πετυχημένη;


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 21, 2010)

Άσχετη ερώτηση: Αλλάζουν οι υπότιτλοι από την προβολή της ταινίας στο DVD; Εγώ θεωρούσα ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν τους ίδιους υπότιτλους.

Αλεξάνδρα, αν η ταινία βγει ως DVD με τον τίτλο «Απαρχή» τότε αναγκαστικά πιστεύω θα πρέπει να υιοθετηθεί έτσι και στην υπόλοιπη ταινία. Αν θυμάμαι καλά στην πρώτη του συνομιλία με τη νέα αρχιτεκτόνισσα (να πάλι τα θηλυκά επαγγελματικά) έγινε επεξήγηση της απαρχής...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Δεν υπάρχει τίτλος "Απαρχή" της ταινίας. Η ταινία προβλήθηκε με αμετάφραστο τον τίτλο. Η λέξη "απαρχή" παρουσιάζεται μόνο στους υποτίτλους, και μου φαίνεται λίγο φάουλ, γιατί χαρακτηρίζει ένα γεγονός, όχι μια διαδικασία, ενώ η σχετική περιγραφή χαρακτηρίζει τη διαδικασία γένεσης (ή στη συγκεκριμένη ταινία, εμφύτευσης) μιας ιδέας.

Απαρχή = *1.* ό,τι ορίζει την έναρξη, την αρχή, το ξεκίνημα ενός πράγματος: _Tο γεγονός αυτό ήταν η _~_ σημαντικών εξελίξεων. Tο βιβλίο του αποτέλεσε την _~_ μιας σειράς συζητήσεων. _

Όσο για την απορία σου, άλλοτε οι ταινίες βγαίνουν με τους ίδιους υποτίτλους στο DVD, άλλοτε όχι.


----------



## jurgarden (Sep 21, 2010)

Καθώς δεν έχω πείρα από υποτιτλισμό, δεν ήξερα καν ότι οι ταινίες σε DVD ενδέχεται να έχουν διαφορετικούς υπότιτλους από την κινηματογραφική προβολή.

Από εκεί και μετά, δεν θα με ενοχλούσε η βελτίωση των διαλόγων (αν και πάρα πολύ δύσκολα βλέπω σε dvd ταινία που έχω ήδη δει στο σινεμά), ειδικά αν στο πρωτότυπο είχαν γίνει λάθη.

Τώρα, για το Inception, για κάποιο λόγο μου έχει κολλήσει το "έναυση". Εννοιολογικά (και με βάση αυτό που λέει η ταινία), προσπαθούν να "πυροδοτήσουν" (σαν κινητήρες) ένα κίνητρο ιδέας... Δεν ξέρω πόσο εύηχο είναι βέβαια μέσα σε συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα... Δεν έχω το ακριβές script, φυσικά...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, κάποιος που έχει ήδη δει την ταινία δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο να νοικιάσει και το DVD να την ξαναδεί.

Όσο για τη διαδικασία, μερικές φορές η κινηματογραφική μετάφραση της ταινίας χρησιμοποιείται και στο DVD, και μάλιστα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις απαγορεύεται να διορθωθούν ακόμα και κραυγαλέα λάθη, επειδή προφανώς ο ιδιοκτήτης της μετάφρασης (η εταιρεία διανομής, δηλαδή) θεωρεί ότι η μετάφραση είναι καταπληκτική. Οι μεταφραστές που επιμελούνται τη μετάφραση για το DVD έχουν δικαίωμα μόνο να υποβάλουν μια αναφορά όπου επισημαίνονται τα λάθη, αλλά συνήθως πάει στα σκουπίδια.


----------



## stathis (Sep 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, κάποιος που έχει ήδη δει την ταινία δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο να νοικιάσει και το DVD να την ξαναδεί.


Μόνο εγώ δηλαδή βλέπω πολλές ταινίες για δεύτερη φορά; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

stathis said:


> Μόνο εγώ δηλαδή βλέπω πολλές ταινίες για δεύτερη φορά; :)


Ωραία ερώτηση. Προτείνω να φτιάξεις ένα poll.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 21, 2010)

Όχι ρε παιδιά και εγώ βλέπω ταινίες πολλές πολλές φορές αλλά συνήθως άνευ υπότιτλων αν είναι σε γλώσσα που μιλάω.

Η ιδέα του jurgarden είναι καλή αν και προσωπικά η απόδοση «απαρχή» μου άρεσε γιατί η υπόθεση ήταν για την απαρχή μιας ιδέας και τι θα γινόταν ως συνέπεια αυτής.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 21, 2010)

Ισα-ισα, αρκετούς ξέρω που βλέπουν και ξαναβλέπουν ταινίες που έχουν δει στο σινεμά. Και του υπογράφοντα συμπεριλαμβανομένου, συνήθως όμως μετά απο αρκετό διάστημα (μετά την προβολή).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Ακριβώς εκεί βρήκα εγώ ότι πατάει κάπως λάθος η λέξη "απαρχή". Το ζητούμενο δεν ήταν η απαρχή μιας ιδέας, αλλά η εμφύτευση, με συνέπεια τη φαινομενική "γέννησή" της μέσα στο μυαλό του υποκειμένου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

stathis said:


> Μόνο εγώ δηλαδή βλέπω πολλές ταινίες για δεύτερη φορά; :)


 
Τις καλές, πολλές φορές. 
Προσωπικό ρεκόρ (από τα νιάτα μου που μέτραγα· κάποια στιγμή έπαψα), απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι τώρα, το Φρανκεστάιν Τζούνιορ (10χ) και όλες των Μόντι Πάιθον αμέτρητες φορές.



Alexandra said:


> [...]
> Όσο για τη διαδικασία, μερικές φορές η κινηματογραφική μετάφραση της ταινίας χρησιμοποιείται και στο DVD, και μάλιστα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις απαγορεύεται να διορθωθούν ακόμα και κραυγαλέα λάθη, επειδή προφανώς ο ιδιοκτήτης της μετάφρασης (η εταιρεία διανομής, δηλαδή) θεωρεί ότι η μετάφραση είναι καταπληκτική. Οι μεταφραστές που επιμελούνται τη μετάφραση για το DVD έχουν δικαίωμα μόνο να υποβάλουν μια αναφορά όπου επισημαίνονται τα λάθη, αλλά συνήθως πάει στα σκουπίδια.


 
Tell me about it!
Το Σαββατοκύριακο δούλεψα για δεύτερη φορά σε μια πολύ γνωστή ταινία (σε τρεις εκδόσεις: special, extended και collector's edition) που υποτιτλίστηκε για τον κινηματογράφο και μου την έστειλαν να τη συμμορφώσω για να βγει σε μπλουρέι. Ενώ την πρώτη φορά με είχαν πρήξει στις προειδοποιήσεις ότι είναι λέει of the highest profile και extremely important assignment (και να τα κατεβατά με λεπτομερέστατες οδηγίες για τα πιο απίθανα και επουσιώδη και να το πρήξιμο στα μάτια από την προσήλωση σε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο της τρίωρης ταινίας), διαπίστωσα ότι οι διορθώσεις που έκανα την πρώτη φορά πήγαν εντελώς χαμένες, αφού μου ήρθε για τελικό έλεγχο με τα ίδια ακριβώς λάθη που είχα ήδη διορθώσει. Δεν είχε γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα - αφού είχαν κρατήσει τους επιπλέον υπότιτλους που είχα μεταφράσει για τις τρεις εκδόσεις, πράγματα που η υποτιτλίστρια της κινηματογραφικής έκδοσης θεώρησε περιττό να μεταφράσει ή πρόσθετες σκηνές - αλλά προφανώς ο πελάτης (το εν Ελλάδι παράρτημα της πολυεθνικής) δεν δέχτηκε τις αλλαγές. Η πλάκα είναι ότι στον τελικό έλεγχο μου απαγόρεψαν να κάνω αλλαγές στο κείμενο, ήθελαν μόνο να ελέγξω τον χρονισμό και ότι η μετατροπή από κείμενο σε εικόνες (τεχνικά, έτσι εμφανίζονται οι υπότιτλοι, σαν διαδοχικές εικόνες) είχε γίνει σωστά. Δεν υπάρχει πιο εκνευριστικό πράγμα από τη διαπίστωση ότι ενώ σκίζεσαι, τελικά ματαιοπονείς.  Contraception.

Τα λάθη της; 
Ενδεικτικά: _Οπισθοχωρ*εί*στε, κολ*ώ*νες, flanks=πτέρυγες, στρατόκα*β*λος, Αλληλ*λ*ούια, Λεονοπτέρυ*γ*ξ_ (λόξιγκας), _ιθαγενής ορδή, 'δω _(ή εδώ ή 'δώ, το 'δω να μην το ξαναδώ) κ.α. Χωρίς να λογαριάσω τα μεταφραστικά ατοπήματα που δεν πείραξα γιατί είχα εντολή να βρω *μόνο* severe mistranslations jeopardizing the viewer's understanding of the film.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 21, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Αλεξάνδρα. Η "απαρχή" δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα πετυχημένη. Θα προτιμούσα τη "γένεση". Η "έναρξη" δεν μου πολυαρέσει, μου θυμίζει υπερβολικά την έναρξη διαδικασίας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Την ταινία δεν την έχω δει, αλλά, αφού, όπως λέει η Αλ, όπως λέει και η Βικ («to perform the far more difficult act of inception: using dreams to implant an idea»), όπως λέει στην ταινία («If you can steal an idea from someone's mind, why can't you plant one idea instead?») σημαίνει «εμφύτευση», γιατί να μην πείτε _εμφύτευση_; Το _implant_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται στους διαλόγους.

(Και όχι, δεν θα προτείνω _γονιμοποίηση, impregnation._)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Το θέμα είναι ότι η λέξη "απαρχή" έχει ξαφνικά αποκτήσει μια έννοια που δεν έχει, και που συνδέεται αποκλειστικά μ' αυτή την ταινία. Αναρωτιέμαι αν μου επιτρέπεται να σπάσω την αυταπάτη και να δώσω μια πιο σωστή απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως θα τους είχα κάνει το άβαταρ αβατάρα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Sep 21, 2010)

*inception=ενδόληψη;*

Κατά το perception=αντίληψη, conception=σύλληψη, reception=λήψη κ.λπ. Απουσιάζει η σημασία της απαρχής, αλλά όταν άκουσα τη λέξη inception και μετά είδα την ταινία το ενδόληψη μου φάνηκε καλύτερο. Αναμένω σχόλια:)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Η "ενδόληψη" είναι λεξιπλασία, σωστά; Δεν θα έφτανα τόσο μακριά, λοιπόν, να φτιάξω ειδική λέξη για να αποδώσω κάτι που στα αγγλικά δεν είναι λεξιπλασία, Αλλά όπως είπα και παραπάνω, φοβάμαι ότι θα δημιουργήσω αντιδράσεις αν αποφύγω τη λέξη "απαρχή". Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι μπορεί και στην περίληψη της ταινίας στο εξώφυλλο του DVD, να γράψουν τη λέξη "απαρχή", γιατί φυσικά ο μεταφραστής δεν έχει καμιά σχέση μ' αυτό το κομμάτι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μην ξεχνάς ότι άλλος είναι ο τιτλατζής... :)


 

Αντί να βοηθήσω, χαριεντίζομαι, μα δεν έχω δει την ταινία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

Χμμμ, είναι αλήθεια ότι ήθελα να πω το ίδιο κι εδώ μέσα, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι (και δεν έχω δει και την ταινία, επίσης).
Αν ισχύει όμως αυτό που έγραψες πιο πάνω, Άλεξ, ότι έχει προστεθεί στην λέξη «απαρχή» μια νέα, ειδική έννοια, γιατί να την πειράξεις; Θα πήγαινες από το Φαρενάιτ 451 στο 233 Κελσίου;


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...Θα πήγαινες από το Φαρενάιτ 451 στο 233 Κελσίου;


 
Σαν να πας από τη Λεξιλογία, εδώ. ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Εγώ δεν έχω κινηθεί στο χώρο της συζήτησης για την ταινία στα ελληνικά, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει προστεθεί σημασία στη λέξη «απαρχή», αλλά σίγουρα έχει προστεθεί στα αγγλικά. Δηλαδή, όπου και να κοιτάξετε, inception = implanting an idea in a person's mind (με λίγα λόγια) — implanting an idea deep into the subconscious of a target and allowing it to grow like an organic seed of thought (με πολλά λόγια). Αυτό δεν είναι «απαρχή». Αν έχουμε μια πιο ενεργητική έννοια, είναι «έναρξη», «αρχίνισμα», «εκκίνηση», «ξεκίνημα» μέχρι και τη «γονιμοποίηση» που είπα πιο πάνω. Και «εμφύτευση».

Στην πραγματικότητα έχουμε δεύτερη σημασία στο αγγλικό που βασίζεται στο ρήμα. Ωστόσο, το ρήμα _incept_ σημαίνει, σύμφωνα με το OED, «_trans_. (Biol.) To take in, as an organism or cell. 1863 H. J. Carter in _Ann. Nat. Hist._ Ser. iii. 45 Each time after incepting a grain it went away to some distance». Δέχομαι, παίρνω μέσα, να και η λεξιπλασία του UsualSuspect. Αυτή είναι και η σωστή χρήση του -_cipere_. Ωστόσο, στο ουσιαστικό της ταινίας δεν έχουμε λήψη· έχουμε δόση — εμφύτευση. Το γλωσσικό μπέρδεμα είναι σε πολλά επίπεδα και σε προετοιμάζει για το γενικότερο αλαλούμ της ταινίας. Ίσως είναι μάταιο να θες να δώσεις μια λογική λύση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν ισχύει όμως αυτό που έγραψες πιο πάνω, Άλεξ, ότι έχει προστεθεί στην λέξη «απαρχή» μια νέα, ειδική έννοια, γιατί να την πειράξεις; Θα πήγαινες από το Φαρενάιτ 451 στο 233 Κελσίου;


Επειδή δεν προστέθηκε νέα, ειδική έννοια συνειδητά. Έγινε απλώς μια λανθασμένη επιλογή, την οποία ως γνωστόν υιοθετούν άκριτα πρώτα οι δημοσιογράφοι και στη συνέχεια, οι τελευταίοι που θα σκεφτούν ότι μπορεί και να μην είναι έτσι, οι θεατές. Το Φαρενάιτ 451 δεν περιέχει κανένα λάθος, και δεν θα είχα κανένα λόγο να το κάνω 233 Κελσίου. Αν όμως αντί για Φαρενάιτ 451 έλεγε, ας πούμε, _Φαραντέι _451 ο Έλληνας μεταφραστής, ναι, φυσικά και θα του το διόρθωνα.



nickel said:


> Αν έχουμε μια πιο ενεργητική έννοια, είναι «έναρξη», «αρχίνισμα», «εκκίνηση», «ξεκίνημα» μέχρι και τη «γονιμοποίηση» που είπα πιο πάνω. Και «εμφύτευση».
> 
> Ωστόσο, στο ουσιαστικό της ταινίας δεν έχουμε λήψη· έχουμε δόση — εμφύτευση. Το γλωσσικό μπέρδεμα είναι σε πολλά επίπεδα και σε προετοιμάζει για το γενικότερο αλαλούμ της ταινίας. Ίσως είναι μάταιο να θες να δώσεις μια λογική λύση.


Ακριβώς. Πριν προβληθεί η ταινία, όταν είχα πληροφορηθεί τον τίτλο και το περιεχόμενό της, είχα κάνει άσκηση προετοιμασίας, για να σκεφτώ πώς θα απέδιδα το inception. Και οπωσδήποτε έκλινα προς εμφύτευση ή ξεκίνημα ή έναρξη ή γένεση, αλλά ποτέ απαρχή. Επειδή δεν λέμε ποτέ "κάνω (ή προκαλώ) απαρχή μιας ιδέας στον εγκέφαλο κάποιου", λέμε "κάνω εμφύτευση μιας ιδέας" ή "προκαλώ τη γένεση/έναρξη/εκκίνηση μιας ιδέας". 

Το ερώτημά μου μάλλον θα παραμείνει ρητορικό, καταγράφει τον προβληματισμό μου και τις αντιρρήσεις μου, επειδή λόγω της μεγάλης αναγνωρισιμότητας της ταινίας και του βασικού της όρου, inception, τώρα θα έχουμε ένα νέο κύμα αγγλομαθών του καναπέ που θα επιμένουν ότι inception σημαίνει απαρχή. Κάπως σαν το στέιτζ, που υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που επιμένουν ότι το στέιτζ είναι η ελληνική μετάφραση του σταζ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Στη συνηθισμένη της σημασία η λέξη _inception_ μπορεί να μεταφραστεί (και) _απαρχή_. Στην _ταινία_ είναι κάτι διαφορετικό. Αλλά αν αρχίσουμε να ανησυχούμε για τη μετάφραση που θα δώσουν στο _inception_ οι μεταφραστές του καναπέ, σημαίνει ότι θα έχουμε πάψει να ανησυχούμε για 13.865 άλλα πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2010)

Μα επειδή το ξέρω ότι η απόδοση "απαρχή" *δεν *είναι από την Πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλλα, αλλά είναι σχετική με το θέμα, απλώς όχι πετυχημένη στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο, γι' αυτό εκφράζω απλώς τον προβληματισμό μου, χωρίς να δηλώνω ορθά-κοφτά πως εγώ θα γράψω ό,τι θεωρώ σωστό. Ήδη, το γεγονός ότι έχουν πιάσει εφημερίδες και περιοδικά τη λέξη "απαρχή" και κάνουν αναλύσεις για το θέμα της ταινίας, μου δένει κατά κάποιον τρόπο τα χέρια. Και όπως είπα, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι η λέξη θα περιέχεται και στο κειμενάκι του εξωφύλλου.


----------



## pit (Sep 22, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, αν και καθυστερημένα, να πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου.

Είδα την ταινία την πρώτη μέρα προβολής της. Η μετάφραση του Αστέριου μου άρεσε γενικά, αλλά με χάλασαν δύο πράγματα: τα κόμματά του και η λέξη απαρχή. Παρ' όλο που είναι ωραία λέξη, δεν ταιριάζει στο περιβάλλον της ταινίας. Γιατί να μην το κάνεις γένεση, που είναι πολύ πιο κατάλληλη, εφόσον μιλάμε για ιδέες; Εάν γινόταν μία φορά ένα λάθος, θα έπρεπε να συνεχιστεί αυτό το λάθος; Αν και δεν μιλάμε ακριβώς για λάθος εδώ, αλλά για όχι και τόσο κατάλληλη απόδοση του όρου. Η κινηματογραφική εκδοχή προβλήθηκε μία φορά. Το DVD θα υπάρχει! Είναι στο χέρι σου να δώσεις την απόδοση που πρέπει να μείνει. Think about it...


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

pit said:


> [...] Εάν γινόταν μία φορά ένα λάθος, θα έπρεπε να συνεχιστεί αυτό το λάθος; Αν και δεν μιλάμε ακριβώς για λάθος εδώ, αλλά για όχι και τόσο κατάλληλη απόδοση του όρου. Η κινηματογραφική εκδοχή προβλήθηκε μία φορά. Το DVD θα υπάρχει! Είναι στο χέρι σου να δώσεις την απόδοση που πρέπει να μείνει. Think about it...


 
Σωστός!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> ...τώρα θα έχουμε ένα νέο κύμα αγγλομαθών του καναπέ που θα επιμένουν ότι inception σημαίνει απαρχή. Κάπως σαν το στέιτζ, που υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που επιμένουν ότι το στέιτζ είναι η ελληνική μετάφραση του σταζ.


Τι έλεγα; Να το και το κρούσμα χρήσης της λέξης "απαρχή" σε ένα μπλογκ, εκεί που θα έπρεπε να λένε "εμφύτευση". Καινούριο "στέιτζ" προέκυψε.
Και το λεω αυτό διότι το _Matrix_ προκαλεί απευθείας την πίστη σου στον κόσμο που ζούμε. Ξεκινάει δηλαδή παρουσιάζοντας μας τον δικό μας κόσμο με όλες τις γνώριμες ατέλειες του, για να κορυφωθεί με την αποκάλυψη πως δεν είναι αληθινός. Κάπως έτσι, *καταφέρνουν εδώ οι σκηνοθέτες να κάνουν Απαρχή (inception) στους θεατές τους το εσωτερικό σκουλήκι της αμφισβήτησης για το πραγματικό, *προξενώντας κύματα αποριών πάνω σε πολλά ζητήματα.​ Και ενώ η εμφύτευση μια χαρά θα λειτουργούσε με το ρήμα της, δηλαδή "οι σκηνοθέτες καταφέρνουν να εμφυτεύσουν το σκουλήκι της αμφισβήτησης", προκύπτει και το λεκτικό τέρας *"οι σκηνοθέτες κάνουν Απαρχή στους θεατές τους το σκουλήκι της αμφισβήτησης*". Έλεος!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Στο #21 έγραψα ότι το _inception_ δεν έχει στα αγγλικά τη σημασία της έναρξης, αλλά σχετίζεται με τη βιολογική σημασία, την οποία όμως χρησιμοποιεί λάθος, διότι _inception_ μπορεί να είναι η πρόσληψη, το πάρσιμο (λατινικό _capere_ του _incipere_, όπως στα _receive, conceive, perceive_), αλλά όχι το δόσιμο, η εμφύτευση. Βρήκα λοιπόν στον Economist ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που πιάνει την ίδια συζήτηση:

*The conception of "Inception" *
Jul 20th 2010, 18:55 by G.L. | NEW YORK 

LAST night I saw Christopher Nolan's film "Inception", and I think its title is a small work of etymological genius.

The film, in a surprisingly thought-provoking way for an otherwise fairly standard Hollywood blockbuster, tackles the question of where ideas come from. In this near-future scenario, Leonardo DiCaprio's character, Dom Cobb, is an expert in the "extraction" of secrets from people's minds by joining them in their dreams. His mission now is to carry out an "inception", planting an idea in someone's mind without the victim's being aware of it—a procedure Cobb's peers believe to be impossible because, supposedly, people always know the origins of their ideas.

Let's just note that this premise is rather forced. I think we don't always, or perhaps ever, really know the origins of our ideas. But leave that aside. The OED defines "inception" as, first and foremost, "origination, beginning, commencement". There is a specialised second meaning to do with entering university, and a third, "the action of taking in, as an organism". This, as Dictionary.com notes in its definition of the verb _incept_, can be taken as a literal translation of the original Latin _incipere_, which means "commence" but, broken down into its constituent parts, is "in-take".

I think most people use the word _inception_ basically as a synonym for "conceiving", as in "he was present at the inception of the idea". That use is roughly in line with the definition of inception as "commencement". So the film's title rather cleverly suggests that the inception of an idea may be an inception in the less common sense of the word: not an origination but an absorption.

Except, of course, that this isn't quite accurate either: in the film _inception_, like _extraction_, refers to an action taken by mind-hijackers like Cobb. So it is not a taking-in but an introducing. And this is why I think the title is so brilliant. It uses _inception_ in two correct senses simultaneously while adding a new third sense that corresponds to a phonetically almost identical word: _insertion._

The elegance of this trick is such that I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up entering the language as a new meaning of _inception_: "the planting of an idea; the introduction (perhaps surreptitious) of an idea from an outside source". I think there is a use case for such a word. Can anyone think of another one in English that has precisely this meaning?​
Can anyone think of one like that in Greek? is the question.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2010)

Καλά τα λέει ο κύριος του Economist. Πρέπει να του γράψεις ότι κι εδώ στην Ελλάδα βρήκαμε ήδη μια καινούργια έννοια για τη λέξη "απαρχή" -- την κάναμε συνώνυμη με την εμφύτευση. Σε λίγο θα πηγαίνουν τα ζευγάρια με πρόβλημα υπογονιμότητας στον γυναικολόγο και θα ζητάνε "απαρχή" γονιμοποιημένου ωαρίου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2010)

Αν όμως, όπως λέει το αρθρο, αρχίσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε και στα ελληνικά την απαρχή με την έννοια της σύλληψης, να που κολλάει στη γονιμοποίηση


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2010)

;) Άντε, βρήκαμε λύση και γι' αυτό. Αλλά πώς να το πούμε: _άμωμη απαρχή_ ή _άψογα απαρχισμένο; _


----------



## kostis57 (Oct 10, 2010)

Είδα την ταινία χθες. Η _έμπνευση_ δεν ταιριάζει; Δεν έχει τόσο την έννοια της εμφύτευσης αλλά ούτε η _απαρχή_ την έχει. Και παίζει και σαν ρήμα, ενεργητικό και παθητικό.


----------

